# Cooking Oil Smoke Points



## Stock Pot

Here's a link to a nice table of cooking oil smoke points, sorted by both name and temperature. Fahrenheit temps.

Cooking Oil Smoke Points


----------



## justplainbill

The link shows a lot of different temps for olive oil.  Safflower, soybean and peanut oil look like the ones to use for high heat wok cooking.
I try to buy peanut oil in 3 to 5 gallon containers and olive oil in 2 to 4 litre containers.  We go through a lot of both.


----------



## Madeline D. Simmons

I never knew extra virgin olive oil has such a high smoke point.


----------



## Andy M.

Stockpot, this is a complete list. Thanks for posting it. 

There's a lot of info on that page that's useless to the average consumer and it causes confusion.  Who uses unrefined canola oil and do they care what the smoke point is?


----------

